# Does this mean that hypno is working?



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, I'm at day 18 of Mike's program. So far, my IBS remains as it was before starting the CDs. I know I should be patient and stick to the program. However, I've found other things changing: first, I sleep sound, no insomnia at all. Also I've reduced the number of cigaretts per day: from 10 to 2 or 3, and I find this really weird, as it happened overnight. Does this have anything to do with the hypnotherapy? CheersT.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi T - The majority of folks who do Mike's program report better sleep at around day 17 - so yep, this could be a part of the hypno - smoking can be a stress reliever, so the reduction there may be a part of that as well - not saying absolutely, but since a good majority of folks report this trend, it might be so! The IBS usually isn't addressed until a month into the program at the very earliest - but you know, others have not seen improvement until later after the completion, and others earlier - so it is best not to compare because everyone has had their IBS for different lengths of time, and different severity levels, and different stressor levels, etc. But I would say, in general, it looks like you are probably seeing some good results - Mike says that those folks who find they sleep better and are more relaxed, are more likely to get good results with the reduction of IBS symptoms as they further progress with the sessions - so what you report is a good thing!!! YAY!


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks, Marilyn! I'm so happy while I'm reading your post







. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will work for me.Take care, and thanks a lot again.


----------

